# Laguna Fusion vs Grizzly G0771, G0715P



## Rkulp89 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have decide against adding 220 to my shop so am looking for a 110 hybrid saw. I have read several good things about grizzly but recently spotted a Laguna Fusion on craigslist. There are not many reviews online for this saw but the ones I have read have all been positive. Specifically, the trunnions on the fusion are cabinet mounted which apparently is a big plus.

Grizzly seems to be very well regarded but I have read several complaints on the G0715P having an issue with the blade drifting when it is lower or raised. I have not found any reviews for the G0771 but it is cheaper than the G0715P and a new design, so hopefully they fixed the issue the G0715P had.

The Fusion is the cheapest at $600, but obviously used. Need help deciding which saw would be best.

I've also looked at steel city, but their hybrids all seem to have granite tops which I do not want.

My budget is $1200 and I do NOT want a 220 saw.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Steel City has Iron saws too.

May I ask why you don't want to have 220 volt service in your shop?

If I was only going to look at lowball saws from well known manufacturers I would have to include the new Delta hybrid at Lowes and the Ridgid 4512.

And the new jobsite saw from SawStop is only $99 over your budget.


----------



## Rkulp89 (Jan 25, 2015)

I would have to trench around 100' of wire around the house and under a patio to get it to my garage. I think the wire alone would exceed my budget for a saw + labor and time. If it was feasible I would definitely add it but being that it is a new home for me, I put that money to much better use.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

I cross-shopped the Fusion months ago…. ended up with the Delta 36-725. Way cheaper, better fence.
IMO the Fusion is nor very competitive. Mind you, I have a Laguna 14 Twelve bandsaw…


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Download a Laguna owner's manual and tell me if you want to buy from a company that outsources even the writing of their documentation. That was a big kicker for me when I was deciding between Laguna and Grizzly. I read both of the manuals and it was no comparison. Then again, I did spring for 220 to the garage so I could get the G1023. But I even emailed Laguna and asked about the exceedingly poor grammar in their documentation and the response was effectively a shoulder shrug. They are based in Irvine, California. They could pay an English major at UC Irvine $10 an hour to rewrite their manuals. In my mind there's no excuse for that. Hell, if I owned Laguna, I could correct the manuals so that they are at least readable. The fact that they just don't care spoke to me to the attitude that they might take with the build of their tools. They made it an easy decision.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Around the house and under a patio might be a bit much. Could it take a more direct route, perhaps through the attic or under the floor.

A #10 awg 3 conductor with ground is all you need. You can run a lot of machine on 30 amps @ 220 volts. Even a #12 awg would run a 3 hp.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

At full price it's hard to justify the cost of the Laguna, but at $600 it's a lot more compelling. That saw hasn't been out too long, so I'm curious why they'd be selling such a new saw. Regardless, the Fusion's design is very similar to the Jet Proshop and the Baleigh hybrids. Technically, it has cabinet mounted trunnions, but does not have the massive trunnion brackets of a true industrial cabinet saw. The Fusion has a t-square fence, but note that the rails are aluminum, not steel. If there's nothing wrong with it, it's definitely worth a look IMO. Does the warranty transfer?









Fusion Fence Rail:









Note the parts diagram of the Fusion vs the Baleigh and Jet Proshop (Fusion is first, then Baliegh, then Jet):
























.
I'm pretty sure Grizzly has worked out the bugs with the G0715P, as has Ridgid and Craftsman with the R4512 and 21833 that shared similar guts, and similar problems. The G0771 is brand new. It appears to have similar "cabinet mounted trunnions" as the Fusion, but the fence isn't in the same league as the one on the G0715P.


----------



## Rkulp89 (Jan 25, 2015)

He is selling due to a move. I'm starting to shy away from the fusion, Laguna really doesn't hold a very good rep it seems. I'm thinking I might pick up the R4512. The local HD accepts HF 20% coupons and if I pay with discounted gift cards (another 10% off), I can pick one up brand new w/ lifetime warranty for about $420 after tax.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> He is selling due to a move. I m starting to shy away from the fusion, Laguna really doesn t hold a very good rep it seems. I m thinking I might pick up the R4512. The local HD accepts HF 20% coupons and if I pay with discounted gift cards (another 10% off), I can pick one up brand new w/ lifetime warranty for about $420 after tax.
> 
> - Rkulp89


$420 is a good price on the R4512 if you can get it for that. Laguna's CS has been tarnished in the past for sure, but much of their machinery is pretty well regarded, and this particular saw has a good track record… it looks like the guts and the basic design are well proven across at least 3 brand names. It has a better trunnion system, solid cast wings, a full enclosure, better fence, and even a better track record than the R4512. It's important that you get what you like, so I want to avoid appearing to push one over the other, but I wouldn't be quick to dismiss the fact that the Fusion is about two steps up the food chain without at least taking a look…this opportunity may not be around next week, but the R4512 should be.


----------



## MinnesotaMarty (Jan 25, 2015)

I am a Grizzly fan. I have had the Grizzly 220 volt saw and it is fantastic. Had to sell it because of downsizing. but the Grizzly G0715P would be my choice. Even if you can't go 220 volts it is still a good saw.

Marty


----------

